# Kosmo Loves Golf



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I caught this pic and thought it to be pretty darn cute!  










And this was last night before going to bed-Peter's gone so it's just me and Kos!










Thanks for looking! :biggrin: 

Gena


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Is Kosmo missing his daddy and now playing with his toys to feel closer to him??? That is just precious!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oooomgosh! that first pic is PRICELESS! looks like my house, my dogs are obsessed with jeff's golf balls!! LOL! i find them hidden all over the house and in their beds.... jeff doesn’t find it amusing tho... LOL!!!

kosmo sure is one handsome little man. :wub:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

How cute! He is looking as he is saying since daddy isn't home they are mine. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I love that first pic! It's too funny - like Paula's Matilda with her tennis ball. Kosmo is such a cutie pie. :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-yup!  I thought of Matilda and her ball when I was posting that :HistericalSmiley: 



> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I love that first pic! It's too funny - like Paula's Matilda with her tennis ball. Kosmo is such a cutie pie. :wub:[/B]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Too Cute! He is practicing for visiting Matilda.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Love the picture of Kosmo with his golf ball. It is his golf ball now isn't it?


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, that's soo cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol Matilda's got a new boyfriend. :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Kosmo loves running with that ball in his mouth. I know he can't swallow it but it makes me nervous when he tips his head back with it in his mouth :w00t: 



> lol Matilda's got a new boyfriend. :chili: :chili:[/B]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How precious!!!! :wub: Kosmo is a cutie!!! :wub: I think that Kosmo and Matilda might be soul mates! :biggrin:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Soooooo cute!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Maybe he wants to show Daddy that he can be a great Caddy! :thumbsup: Too cute!! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cute pics! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww how cute is that! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Gena, that is so cute!
boys will be boys!!! 
they seem to love that game!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww thats soo cute.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What adorable shots of Kosmo!!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kosmo's playing golf now? how is he with a nine iron?  

Great Picture!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Kosmo is so sweet, that is what I love most about him :wub: ..other than his sweet owner


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-thanks :blush: 



> Kosmo is so sweet, that is what I love most about him :wub: ..other than his sweet owner [/B]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So cute. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such cute pics. :wub: And if Kos is ever interested in clothes, I have an adorable golf shirt I can make for him. :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh boy-now you're going to have to show me a sample now that you said that! :HistericalSmiley: 

And that might be one that the hubby wouldn't mind-being the golf freak he is! :smrofl: 



> Such cute pics. :wub: And if Kos is ever interested in clothes, I have an adorable golf shirt I can make for him. :biggrin:[/B]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

So SWEET :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: Kosmo, Matilda and Sparkey make a great team. He is so cute


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> [/B]


*
a million for Kosmo's thoughts :wub: :wub: :wub: 

what a sweet guy *kissing and cuddling him*
*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Aw, Kos is practicing for his daddy!! He is hoping that next time his daddy will take him golfing with him!!! Those pics are pure cuteness!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-I think Peter will love that photo when he gets back into town. I may have to find a cute gold frame and frame it! :wub: 



> Aw, Kos is practicing for his daddy!! He is hoping that next time his daddy will take him golfing with him!!! Those pics are pure cuteness!!!!!! :wub:[/B]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Yep-I think Peter will love that photo when he gets back into town. I may have to find a cute gold frame and frame it! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw, thats adorable!! You should hold off on showing him and frame it in a cute golf frame and give it to him for Valentines day from Kosmo!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-that's a cute idea!!  



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, that is too cute! Looks like a mouthful for Kosmo :biggrin: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh yes, Gena--that would make the cutest gift for DH ever!! Kos is such a baby doll. Such a squeezable face!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great Pictures!


----------

